# Antique Shotguns



## acrumpler (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can go online to find out the price of Old Shotguns? Please help!

TC


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I do beleave that there is a blue book someplace out there for guns. But I have not found it yet myself. I'll join you in the PLEASE HELP :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=5


----------

